# Litter born- need to choose between 3



## Sealdoc (Feb 16, 2003)

Hello,
A litter was born with 3 black sable males and I get first pick. I am really wanting a really dark sable with reds or dark brown. I get to pick at the 4 week mark, so in about 2 weeks. I know they change color a lot but is there way to predict the final outcome? Is it better to look at birth photos or at 4-week photos? Of course, this being that all other things are equal with the dogs.

I have included pics of what kind of adult dog I am hoping to get and pics of the 3 I am looking at.

Thx


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

choosing the puppy you want based on the coloration may not give you the puppy that is the 'right one' for you. 
That said, I've always understood that sable pups will look the darkest at birth, then lighten and the adult coloration is most like the birth color.
I have a dog that I got at about 10 weeks, he was very light, except for his muzzle and a stripe down his belly. He is a very, very dark sable now. Not anything like I would have expected when I got him. I didn't choose him according to color. He was picked for me by his breeder. My other sable is very dark too, yet his coloration changes with the seasons. 
I'd much rather have the breeder choose the pup for me, based on our conversations and my goals or whatever for the puppy~ temperament is more important, instead of just looking at the coat.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Just wait till they show their personality. 

They're not going anywhere for the next 8 weeks anyway. 

So just observe, interact, choose. Or let be chosen by one of them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Choose at 4 weeks? Breeders don't typically temperament test before 7 weeks. they change alot between 4 and 8 weeks. choose temperament. you can live with a color that isn't quite right. Hard to live with the wrong temperament.


----------



## gsdworld7 (Nov 3, 2018)

Congratulations on your pup and good luck! They are so cute and I see you have a hard decision to make that's for sure! Adorable!!

I agree with onyx'girl said though, at 4 weeks you won't see anything relevant about their temperaments. Here in my country its most common for the puppies to be chosen at 7/8 weeks of age.

Regarding their coats perhaps you could ask the breeder?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Do one or both parents resemble the adult dogs pictured? If not then your chances are pretty slim.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

IMHO The breeder is the person who knows best which puppy is right for you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The coat's color is the last thing on my list to choose from. As a breeder I would seriously question a potential buyer with this request. You live with the dog, not the color. Also I would question a breeder if he would have people choose at 4 weeks.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

If it becomes an equal choice between two that are good temperament for what you want in a dog according to the breeder, then default to looks. You are picking at 4 weeks? That seems young to know much about their temperament. 

I have pick of litter on a repeat breeding planned for a full year away. If the breeding successfully happens I plan to fly out at the time when they are 7 weeks, spend time meeting breeder and discussing my best pick that day, anjoy a little vacay in that area, then fly back with the boy on his 8 week birthday day  Could not care less which color I go with. Would I be just a little bit elated that the right dog for me turned out to be a almost black bicolor? MMMMM yeah that would be cool. But would be just as happy with any other color.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You're previous posts are looking for a service dog? Did I misunderstand that? If so, there is a ton more to consider than color.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

None of those pups will be like the 2nd photo IMO

Responsible breeders choose by temperament and home life - putting a pup where he will succeed is most important, color is secondary...

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jax08 said:


> You're previous posts are looking for a service dog? Did I misunderstand that? If so, there is a ton more to consider than color.



If this is correct, that you are looking for a service dog, 4 weeks is FAR FAR too young to be choosing. The temperament, personalities and nerves aren't even visible at this age.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I feel very strongly about this and I do not care how "reputable" or well known the breeder is or what the lines are 
but you can not and should not and should not be allowed to choose a pup at 2 weeks or 4 weeks.

that in my opinion is puppy farming. -

the pups are a marketable commodity.

there is nothing that you can discern , other than colour , at 4 weeks when the pups have not 
even entered their social phase.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lhczth said:


> If this is correct, that you are looking for a service dog, 4 weeks is FAR FAR too young to be choosing. The temperament, personalities and nerves aren't even visible at this age.


My recollection from that thread is that they wanted a dog that was _like_ a service dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If Jax is correct in saying "You're previous posts are looking for a service dog? Did I misunderstand that? If so, there is a ton more to consider than color.


then that is all the reason NOT to choose a candidate at 4 weeks of age 
and certainly not chose a dog based upon colour.

I would say the same thing to the poster who also wanted a service dog ,
for therapy , and was adamant on a black and tan and specifically from 
American show lines .

Big gamble . You look for the aptitude . The nerve . The connection and
biddability to the handler.

Therapy dog really needs a better definition . there are too many self-declared
"service dogs" --

:Looks like I will be opening a thread - when I have a moment.


----------

